# Cahill to leave Democratic party, set himself up for independent run



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

*Cahill to leave Democratic party, set himself up for independent run*

Boston Globe - Andrea Estes - ‎6 hours ago‎
State Treasurer Tim Cahill this week will change his political party designation from Democrat to unenrolled, the first step in mounting an *...*
Mass. treasurer to change political party NECN

Source: Treasurer Leaving Democratic Party Boston Channel.com

Mass. treasurer to switch from Democratic party NECN

Sweet.


----------



## Hawk19 (Jan 9, 2009)

I'm surprised he didn't think he could wrest the Democratic nomination from Patrick.


----------



## Boston Irish Lass (Feb 13, 2009)

I've often thought it was too bad that the independent side didn't have more support. I think McCain was the closest we've had to someone who could walk both sides of the line. I find good things in both sides, but, because I am working class killing myself to make a good life for the family, vote republican.


----------



## Hawk19 (Jan 9, 2009)

I agree with you, Irish Lass, but unless you want another term with Deval, vote Independent this time. I figure Cahill's got the best shot to unseat him.


----------



## Boston Irish Lass (Feb 13, 2009)

Hawk19 said:


> I agree with you, Irish Lass, but unless you want another term with Deval, vote Independent this time. I figure Cahill's got the best shot to unseat him.


Just so we're clear - I vote Republican. If Romney had done the right thing and stood up for the person who actually DID all HIS work while he was off promoting himself, Healey, we would not be dealing with this mess. He left her high and dry.


----------



## Hawk19 (Jan 9, 2009)

Boston Irish Lass said:


> Just so we're clear - I vote Republican. If Romney had done the right thing and stood up for the person who actually DID all HIS work while he was off promoting himself, Healey, we would not be dealing with this mess. He left her high and dry.


Gotcha. Say, what the hell is she up to these days?


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

I voted for Muffy; she was a Libertarian, not a Massachusetts Republican (i.e. Democrat). Even if Cahill runs as an "independant", he's still a commie. 

Deval/Cahill=Loose/Loose.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Isn't Mihos in the hunt again? And if so, has he decided which party to affiliate with? R or I?


----------



## Rooster Cogburn (Mar 23, 2009)

I'm with Wolfman. Is there any here like *Joseph M. Arpaio* (born June 14, 1932 in Springfield, 



?


----------



## Adrian (Jul 2, 2009)

I'm with the Lass, vote Republican! Cahill is a liberal and no friend of ours. Had enough anti-police legislation ? If so, vote Republican. Don't let Cahill fool you..he is only becoming Un-enrolled because he wants to avoid a democrat party battle for the nomination with Gov.Patrick...if he fails, you can bet your last dollar that he and his supporters will endorse and support Patrick over a Republican candidate. Don't be duped !


----------



## Figgsy142 (Feb 20, 2009)

I believe Mihos has decided to run as a republican this time. I dont think we will be any better of with him than Deval, but we should reach out to him to confirm where he stands on issues such as quinn and details.
Same with Cahill , i'll give either of them my vote over deval though , I really hope this state wakes up and bounces back to chicago where he belongs.


----------



## MetrowestPD (Oct 21, 2008)

Figgsy142 said:


> I believe Mihos has decided to run as a republican this time. I dont think we will be any better of with him than Deval, but we should reach out to him to confirm where he stands on issues such as quinn and details.
> Same with Cahill , i'll give either of them my vote over deval though , I really hope this state wakes up and bounces back to chicago where he belongs.


 It doesn't really matter what a politician says where they stand, Deval throughout his campaign said (lied) about his support of police and details and the Quinn Bill.

Vote republican if you want the bloodsucking section 8, welfare, scumbags to have to do something productive or be denied benefits.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

KozmoKramer said:


> Isn't Mihos in the hunt again? And if so, has he decided which party to affiliate with? R or I?


He's running as a Republican this time. 


dcs2244 said:


> I voted for Muffy; she was a Libertarian, not a Massachusetts Republican (i.e. Democrat). Even if Cahill runs as an "independant", he's still a commie.
> 
> Deval/Cahill=Loose/Loose.


I'd rather take a commie who likes and supports police over a commie who hates police.

Every corner from which I've heard a substantive opinion of Cahill founded in actual fact is that the guy has always supported law enforcement, and after what Deval has done to us, that's going to be my #1 concern going into the 2010 Gubernatorial election.

In addition (and while I'm not sure if this hurts or helps my argument here on MassCops) if you happen to look at the walls at the Plymouth Academy when you have your next in-service, you'll find an academy plaque from 1990 with Cahill's on it when he was appointed as a deputy for Norfolk County. No matter how he got the appointment, the very fact he went through an academy of any type (and the Plymouth County academies are known for being pretty rigorous), earns him some respect in my book. Moreover, it means he's at least a little bit familiar with the norms of our profession that outsiders don't often understand.

Politics is politics; I'm not looking at him through rose colored glasses by any means. But after the gutting we've taken by Cadillac, Cahill would be a definate step in the right direction in the field of candidates with which we are currently presented.


----------



## Loyal (Oct 21, 2007)

but, as stated earlier, Cahill will back Governor Patrick over Mihos or Baker....maybe he was a hack deputy at one time that went through a piece of cake classroom P I "academy"...did he ever work the blocks...? not that I'm aware of.. I suspect he was a political hack....I'm voting GOP because I'm sick of the war that democrats are waging against us.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Last I heard, Mihos was leading Deval in the polls...


----------



## SgtAndySipowicz (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: Patrick say to Cahill: bring your "A" game*

*Governor Patrick, if Cahill brings his D- game it will be an upgrade over you jackass...... Sgt Andy Sipowicz
*

*Patrick to Cahill: Bring
your A game*

Updated: Tuesday, 07 Jul 2009, 6:33 PM EDT
Published : Tuesday, 07 Jul 2009, 11:51 AM EDT

BOSTON - Gov. Deval Patrick says he's sorry to see the Democrats lose a member but doesn't have much else to say about Treasurer Timothy Cahill becoming an independent and possible gubernatorial challenger next year.
The governor said on Tuesday that Democrats have to be about "appealing to and reaching out to everybody."
Patrick says he's reserving any further comment until the political season begins - even though he's holding a pair of re-election fundraisers in Washington on Tuesday and Wednesday.
The two-term treasurer has decided to switch his voter registration from Democrat to unenrolled. That would let him avoid a primary fight against Patrick and proceed directly to the November 2010 general election ballot.
Convenience store magnate Christy Mihos is already seeking the Republican nomination and health care executive Charles Baker is considering a run, as well.

Copyright AP Modified, Copyright 2009 The Associated Press.


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

I'm way past details and Quinn Bill issues with politicians...it's all about the future now. My employer NEEDS a mandatory retirement system to free up some payroll and benefits for the FUTURE of the job, not just to feed the dinosaurs who have no exit plan.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

Wolfman said:


> Show me someone who's *done* the right thing all along no matter how politically unpopular it may have been and they will get my vote, (D) or (R). Rhetoric can take a walk.


 I felt that way about John McCain, that he always did what he thought was right, and that's why I liked him so much.

Other than him who I know you don't really like, you must have been clamoring for a real leader ever since Regean, Wolfie.


----------



## SgtAndySipowicz (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: Together we can...........*



Wolfman said:


> *Show me, don't tell me.*
> 
> Actions and an articulable track record speak far louder than words...as I recall, quite a few unions threw their support behind Patrick after he promised to put a thousand cops on the street. Outright boldface lie but he said what people wanted to hear. Don't be a sucker and fall for that shit again. Fool me once, shame on you. Fool me twice, shame on me.
> 
> Show me someone who's *done* the right thing all along no matter how politically unpopular it may have been and they will get my vote, (D) or (R). Rhetoric can take a walk.


"Together we can" remember? Unfortunately, a *large portion (probably the majority now) of those who vote are not that bright*. They fall for the lines such as "together we can" or "change we can believe in". It's actually brilliant politics on the LEFT's part, Obama and Patrick come to mind. They are both SOCIALIST thugs, but they are very intelligent and are able to fool the masses. Even with their unkept campaign promises, they will still be tough to beat. I'll be shocked if Obama doesn't win a 2nd term. I think Patrick is beatable, but he stands a good chance at being re-elected too. The majority of our society are becoming *entitlement junkies* and they do not want to lose their free handouts. Just imagine if they had to get a job???


----------

